# From Apprentice to Sous in a Year



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey All,

Sorry that it has been so long. I just wrapped up the first year of my ACF apprenticeship and things are starting to look really interesting. The sous chef at the restaurant I work at did an extremely well job of training me, throwing as much at me as he could. I have to admit that I picked everything up very quickly and am not completely comfortable at all the stations in the kitchen.

The sous announced that he was quitting to move to a different city. Chef is now asking me to be sous. Considering that this was my first year working in a kitchen, a considerably higher-end kitchen I might add, I feel somewhat apprehensive about the situation. Am I really ready for this? I want to do it, but I don't want to set myself up to fail either.

I'll make my decision this week. Wish me luck!

Terrarich


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Two words:

DO IT

I did and I learned a great deal by doing so. Do it because it also looks darn good on a resume. Are you training to be just a cook or chef? I thought so. Then do it. Congrats on the position. BTW where again are you apprenticing?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You never know if you're ready till you try. Recently culinarian247 had a similiar experience. Check out his threads in the culinary students forum.

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Before you make any decision, talk with the chef again to make sure you know EXACTLY what you might be getting into. That is, what are the responsibilities of the job, ALL the responsibilities? This may include ordering, inventory, and other non-cooking tasks. Do you feel you can do those tasks now? If not, will the chef help you learn them?

Make your decision based on the reality of the job and of your skills and ability to learn. Find out all you can before you decide.


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Whoops! There was a typo in my post. What I meant to say was that I am now comfortable at all stations.

I'll make sure to get a list of expectations from chef.

Thanks for the advice.

Terrarich


----------

